# Pumped for the Reptile Expo! **Another Expo! 10/24/10**



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Here in NY, the Long island reptile expo is on Sunday!

I am pretty excited, I don't own any reptiles but I love going to hold all the snakes and lizards.

It's also what I recommend to friends who want reptiles because it's all the breeders and organizations.

Last time I went i fell in love with this Beautiful! Mojave Ball python. I was gonna arrange to adopt it from the collector but daddy said NO xD

This time, I am just going to look, if I come home with a python however I will not surprised, I have wanted one for years now. I was always just wary of being a first time snake owner.

There are SO many people there, and dozens of people selling ball pythons, all for way cheaper then any pet store. The Mojave guy i wanted last time was 40$, but Normal babies I saw usually went for 20-30$
Some people were showing off the most gorgeous PieBalds, and Ghosts.

For any snake owners here....is a 10 gallon good enough for a little while for a baby ball python?
I have a 10 gallon with lid and substrate, but if it's gonna be for a short amount of time I might as well get a larger one at the expo, they go for really cheap, I wanna say 15-20$ for a 20 gallon long.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Pumped for the Reptile Expo!*

I'd go ahead and get a 20 gallon if you can afford it. Good luck at the expo, snakes are great!


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Pumped for the Reptile Expo!*

You can also put it in a plastic tub. When I didn't have a reptile room I kept all my ball pythons in tubs to keep the humidity up. Check out some reptile forums for pictures and help on setting up a tub. ball-pythons.net is a good forum.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Pumped for the Reptile Expo!*



RatfanaticLady29 said:


> You can also put it in a plastic tub. When I didn't have a reptile room I kept all my ball pythons in tubs to keep the humidity up. Check out some reptile forums for pictures and help on setting up a tub. ball-pythons.net is a good forum.


Tubs work really well if you don't have enough room or don't want to shell out a lot of money for a tank. My corn is in a tub and it works really well for him, he's just as happy there as he is in a tank.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Pumped for the Reptile Expo!*

question lol
How do you mount the heat lamp on a tub? Doesn't it melt?
Maybe I'm just a noob, but snakes do need heat lamps right xD I read that needed it for basking a few hours a day at a certain temp. 
If that's the case that its better, I'll use my 10 gallon for a bit then switch him to a large tub, and use the tank for feeding maybe?
I don't think i have the heart to feed live, so I don't get a problem feeder lol

Also! Since i have tons of it for my rattiekins, can I use carefresh as a substrate or should i use aspen or cage carpet.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Pumped for the Reptile Expo!*

!!!!!!! GOT MY SNAKE
An abosolutly gorgeous ball python. She is smallish, the guy said she hatched late 08, so I will be emailing him to get get exact hatch date and pics.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Pumped for the Reptile Expo!*



Kiko said:


> question lol
> How do you mount the heat lamp on a tub? Doesn't it melt?
> Maybe I'm just a noob, but snakes do need heat lamps right xD I read that needed it for basking a few hours a day at a certain temp.
> If that's the case that its better, I'll use my 10 gallon for a bit then switch him to a large tub, and use the tank for feeding maybe?
> ...


Don't use carefresh for your snake, use paper towels or aspen that you bought in the reptile section. Don't buy aspen from the rodent section and use it for your snake. With tubs, you usually use an under the tank heater stuck to the bottom of one side so you can create a warm and cool side. If you're using the ten gallon now, I'd just switch him over to a large tank as he grows, I wouldn't switch him from a tank to a tub. Congrats on the new snake!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

* UPDATE**********Yay!
Another Expo the 24th of this month I am gonna be looking into other snakes. I love Reptile Expo, they have all the good reptile breeders and collectors in 1 place as well as all the stuff for the animals soo much cheaper then pet stores. It's so cool*


----------



## rtivy (Jul 16, 2010)

Leesha what's wrong with care fresh? I've been using it for my snakes and they seem fine on it.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think it's very harmful if ingested, and it can be swallowed when the snake is feeding.


----------



## rtivy (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh ok I'll keep it in mind


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

A lot of snake owners use carefresh and aspen made for rodents, I just find my guys like the snake aspen. There shouldn't be a problem with your snake ingesting any of the bedding if you're feeding in a separate bin.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont use it just cause I prefer the look of cage carpet and snake bark. I was just guessing on the carefresh thing lol


----------

